# Acting AG, YOU'RE FIRED!



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/01/...memo.html?_r=0&referer=http://www.google.com/

That did not take long!









sent from a paper cup and string via quantum wierdness


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Good Lord .... a liberal woman with principles .... geez.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Another O'thigger appointee, what would you expect from left wing garbage.

Good riddance.

How many BLM types did she let slide out from under federal prosecution for O'thigger??


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Read the comments. I just can't get over these people thinking if they pitch a big enough tantrum someone will tell Trump he can't be president anymore.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

there's a lawyer headed for another occupation .... she better have got one hell of a good deal from the Democraps ....


----------



## The Wild One (Jan 29, 2017)

It's like reality tv


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

It is nice to have a president with a backbone. time for change in this nation is long overdue!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The Wild One said:


> It's like reality tv


So, like do you have your own show? :vs_OMG:


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

God how I have been longing to hear those words uttered in the white house instead of on the apprentice ever since Donald took control of the helm!!!

One down....a few thousand more I am sure that still need to hear those words and go the way of the dinosaur.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> God how I have been longing to hear those words uttered in the white house instead of on the apprentice ever since Donald took control of the helm!!!
> 
> One down....a few thousand more I am sure that still need to hear those words and go the way of the dinosaur.


I think the EPA is next.

Have to make some laws concerning civil servants first though.

I'm lovin' this guy Trump.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

he didn't even wait till tomorrow he was like GTFON at 9pm. After the bell.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Don't let the door hit ya where the good lord split ya!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

There are many like Yates buried in the tunnels of DC bureaucracy that needs to be put out on the street.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

That is how it should work. Now get a new real AG in and go after the slime like Lynch and Holder for past crimes. There needs to be a lot more people shown to the door.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Reading the comments I'm LMFAO! What losers.


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

When she never put a single banker in jail after the collapse in 2008 I had no respect for her.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> There are many like Yates buried in the tunnels of DC bureaucracy that needs to be put out on the street.


Prez Trump has also fired another Obammy hangover - some acting director involved in immigration - guess he was working some sabotage angle and mouthing off ....


----------

